# straight on



## Setwale_Charm

Ahoj!!

When giving directions and saying that something can be found if uou go straight on to..., do you use _'příme_' or _'rovne_' for _"straight"_?


----------



## Jana337

Běžte rovně a za mostem odbočte doleva.

I wouldn't use "přímo" (not příme) here. That would mean "directly" (i.e. do not stop anywhere, go there directly).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Dekuji, Jana.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

As for *přímo*, here it's a good example from my textbook:

_Někdy, zvlášť když se trochu zlobí, místo vína si vezme pivo a pije *přímo* z lahve._

Jana, the translation for what you've written is "_Straight ahead and then turn left on the bridge_" ?

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Jana337

_Go straight and turn left behind the bridge. _

The concept of turning on the bridge is a bit problematic.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Jana337 said:


> _Go straight and turn left behind the bridge. _
> 
> The concept of turning on the bridge is a bit problematic.


 
 Some people manage, you know, some people manage this


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



Jana337 said:


> _Go straight and turn left behind the bridge. _
> 
> The concept of turning on the bridge is a bit problematic.



Well, it depends on the _most_, for what I've seen on pictures, Karlúv most isn't too high, it wouldn't be so dangerous. But in Nový Most (in Bratislava) it would be a major problem.

"Behind" is not very clear. 
*D                   E  
         |                   |
A.....B=======C*


One is walking from A to B, === (bridge), if he turns behind the bridge, he will stops on D or E?

Na shledanou.:


----------



## .Jordi.

Hello all!

Tagarela, since no one so far has responded your question, I'll try to do it, hoping that there isn't a big difference in this particular case between Polish and Czech.
I suppose that when we're saying _a za mostem odbočte doleva_, we're talking about the first possible road on the left. In other case I think that people would say something like _second, forth etc. on the left/right_ in order to avoid the confusion which could be produced otherwise. Any native Czech-speaker to confirm these, please?

Cheers,

- J.


----------



## kelt

Hey,

I am unsure whether I get the problem here right, but I think there are issues with _za_ that need to be clarified. 
If we use Tagarela's sketch and go from A to B, we cannot say _za mostem_, meaning D or E. Unless indentation is missing there and point E should be next to C, therefore behind the bridge

_Za_ can mean two things:
1. if our path leads across the bridge then _za mostem_ means after we've CROSSED the bridge.
2. if our path does not lead across the bridge and only passes it to the left (right) of it, then _za mostem_ means after we've PASSED the bridge.

I suppose this should be the case in Polish as well, ...or maybe not.
If I just explained an obvious thing without saying anything new, then I am sorry.


----------



## .Jordi.

Hi Kelt! 



kelt said:


> I suppose this should be the case in Polish as well, ...or maybe not.



You're completely right, I just thought that Tagarela sketch was wrong and that it should something like:
*
E D  
         |                   |
C.....B=======A*

So, in accord to what you say, _za mostem doprava_ could be (starting from A) D or E, however it would rather D than E, right?

And the second situation would be something like:
                 | |~~~~ | | D
| |~~~~         | | .
| |~~~~         | | .............. C
| |~~~~         | | .
| |~~~~         | | .............. B
| |=====.| | .
| |~~~~         | | .
                 | |~~~~.| | A

So then, starting from A za mostem doprava (=====) could also be B or C. I guess so...

But what do I think that Tagarela is asking about, is whether ,,za mostem doleva" means: "behind the bridge to the left (to the first street, exit or whatever it is on the left)" or "behind the bridge to the left (without specifying is it a first, a second etc. street, exit)".
And what I wanted to ask: If someone asks you for a road to the point D (first sketch) or B (second one), will you say simply: "za mostem doleva/prava" or would you say: "za mostem first doleva/prava"?

Sorry if I'm not clear enough


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Thank you, Jordi and Kelt.

I'm sorry, I haven't noticed that after I've posted my sketch was "desfigurated". 

Mmm... it still not very clear too me. I'll try a better sketch.


*A*>>>>>>>*B*)======)*C*
#######||######||
#######*D*#######*E*

Starting point:A
>>>>>> Way
)====) Bridge
# just to avoid "desfiguration". 

So, if I say "_za mostem doprava_" it means that I'll stop on E according to Kelt's explanation, right? 

Na shledanou.:

ps: We need a drawing device in the forum! Words are not enough in a language forum!


----------



## kelt

Hi Tagarela,

that's right you'll end up at E.


----------



## kelt

.Jordi. said:


> But what do I think that Tagarela is asking about, is whether ,,za mostem doleva" means: "behind the bridge to the left (to the first street, exit or whatever it is on the left)" or "behind the bridge to the left (without specifying is it a first, a second etc. street, exit)".
> And what I wanted to ask: If someone asks you for a road to the point D (first sketch) or B (second one), will you say simply: "za mostem doleva/prava" or would you say: "za mostem first doleva/prava"?



Hi Jordi!

_Za mostem doprava/doleva_ is perfectly fine, it will be understood first one after (passing) the bridge.
However, if the street is second, third etc you need to say it: _za mostem druhou/třetí doprava_.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Kelte, děkuji znovu, ale, ještě jednou... 

So, if I want to give directions from A to D I should say _Rovně a před mostem dopravo _?

Na shledanou.:


----------



## kelt

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> Kelte, děkuji znovu, ale, ještě jednou...
> 
> So, if I want to give directions from A to D I should say _Rovně a před mostem dopravo _?
> 
> Na shledanou.:



Jasně, v pohodě.

_rovně a před mostem doprav*a*_


----------

